# Worried dachshund owner here



## DachshundMAN (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a beautiful 13 year old female dachshund whom I've had since she was born. I can't remember exactly when it happened but she had a tumor pop up on her chest and another tumor popped up on her stomach. I do know though they popped up and were diagnosed as fatty tumors about over four years ago. She still has both and the one on her chest is obviously a fatty tumor, it is extremely soft and clearly not connected to any part of her body. The one on her stomach though is a little firmer (still soft though) and it feels connected to her stomach muscles. It is still decently movable though. I do not remember if it was connected when it was diagnosed but it has not changed size nor has it changed firmness since it was diagnosed as a fatty tumor. Maybe I'm just being a worry wart but I'm worried it's something more serious, although I don't have much reason to think that way. She shows no sign of pain when it is touched or moved, she has not lost her appetite, she is still has active and hyper as shes always been, and it is not seeming to affect her in any way at all. Also, she went to the vet back in June for her yearly check up and the vet said she was perfectly healthy, she had excellent weight, and he said nothing at all about her fatty tumors.

I really care for my dog and would hope someone would give me an opinion on what they believe it is. It would crush me if she were to pass away.

I don't believe it's anything to be too worried about but there is always a bit of doubt in my head.

So guys if you could please help me out and give me your opinions on this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Fatty tumors are common in older dogs. The last 2 out of 3 dogs I've had that got old, had fatty tumors for years before they had to be PTS. The euth was related to arthritis/spinal degeneration, and heart/liver problems, not the fatty tumor. The ones on the chest of my dogs did feel firmer, and ended up half a softball size, but didn't interfere with movement.

If a vet has seen them and stated they were ok, then I wouldn't worry. If a vet hadn't seen them, then I'd say see a vet to rule out cancer/mammary tumors.


----------



## DachshundMAN (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! 
The vet didn't say anything back in June about them, specifically the stomach one. But I think its the fact that it feels connected to the stomach muscles is what is worrying me the most. But thnkas for the reply and the confidence!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i have a doxie that is 7 and she has some to the vet told me not to worry unless you see a big change in them


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're worried, why not take it in and have them do a fine need aspirate of the mass? It's very easy and not expensive. Pretty much painless too.

At school, we get hammered over and over about how we should never assume a mass is fatty (lipoma) based on palpation/feeling it. A perfect example: I was living with a friend not long ago that had a dog w/ a mass that felt just like every other lipoma I'd ever felt. A vet had previously felt it and was positive it was just a lipoma. For kicks, I decided to take some syringes home and aspirate it anyway and got a HUGE surprise when I looked at it on the microscope. Final diagnosis after sending the slides off to a lab: Stage II mast cell tumor (which is malignant). It was taken off and the dog is perfectly fine now with no recurrence of any tumors.

Not trying to freak you out, at all. I just feel like they're worth investigating if you're worried enough to post up on a forum.


----------



## DachshundMAN (Jun 6, 2010)

I suppose your right Mr. V, but they did look at it a few years back and I'm not positive but I think they did do a biopsy on it. I suppose doing another one won't hurt though...the only thing that worries me is if it is serious I think she'll be too old to have surgery done on it safely.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wait until tomorrow and give them a call. They will have in their records that they did a needle aspirate (or that the lump was just palpated). If they aspirated just fine then I probably wouldnt worry 

I really hope I'm not casting a huge shadow of doubt over you. It's just my nature to look at these situations like that.


----------



## DachshundMAN (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> Just wait until tomorrow and give them a call. They will have in their records that they did a needle aspirate (or that the lump was just palpated). If they aspirated just fine then I probably wouldnt worry
> 
> I really hope I'm not casting a huge shadow of doubt over you. It's just my nature to look at these situations like that.


Oh no your not, if anything I've felt more relieved after reading not only your posts, but everyone elses aswell. Thanks for your help Mr. V!


----------



## Abby&Ciara (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a Dachshund named Abby & She has the exact same thing. It sounds like you're talking about Abby in this description. I absolutely love, adore & cherish my baby. Her birthday is 11/04/2003 So she will be 10 in a few weeks. I've had her ever since she was born. My birthday is 11/02/1995 So, we celebrate together The family gets us both gifts and a cake (One that is Doggie approved, of course) & we have Balloons everywhere, she goes crazy! Abby is my Partner in crime. This was very helpful info & it eased a lot of my worries. I can't imagine what life would be without her.


----------

